# Coohchiemudlo Island 28/29



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Will be going over to Coochie this weekend with the family, of course I'll have to take the kayak.  I was going to go last weekend but got struck down with the damn flu....but hell this weekend looks like better weather anyways.

I'll be going out Saturday and Sunday mornings and quite happily catch up with anyone wanting to paddle from Victoria Point. Don't know the place too well but have caught a lot of small Squire on the north east side before.

Will be happy to hear any advise on fishing spots.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Paul,

That's freaky.. you posted to the same destination as myself within a 'refresh' page.. Guess great minds think alike 

Hopefully I'll be able to give you a heads up on how I went.

Cheers
Danny


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks red

Your a bloody legend mate


----------

